# Death Adder Pictures By Request



## Sdaji (Dec 14, 2007)

I took these a couple of days ago, after the requests in the other thread. Enjoy


----------



## scorps (Dec 14, 2007)

i love adders


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 14, 2007)

Do death adders strike faster than pythons? I've always wondered ...


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, a great deal faster.

I took more pictures that day, I'll post the rest soon.


----------



## nutta (Dec 14, 2007)

they are some pretty nice pics mate how quick did tou have to be to get the second pik?


----------



## Snow1369 (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice Sdaji, Stunning animals! Good ol' death adders


----------



## callith (Dec 14, 2007)

so cool.... I LIKE


----------



## scorps (Dec 14, 2007)

a hell of alot faster death adderrs one of the fastest striking snakes


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks guys 

nutta: not very quick. She was hanging on to the mouse when the picture was taken, the movement of the strike was over.


----------



## dazza74 (Dec 14, 2007)

got to love the adders


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## dazza74 (Dec 14, 2007)

excellent as mr burns would say


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 14, 2007)

wow there beautiful!
thankyou for sharing


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 14, 2007)

i love the last pic, looks like he has a mouse tail for a tounge hehe


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 14, 2007)

great snakes sdaji



reptilegirl_jordan said:


> i love the last pic, looks like he has a mouse tail for a tounge hehe


exactly what i was thinking


----------



## gold&black... (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow Sdaji, got to love the adders...... Just too bad I didn't get to see u'r snakes b4 I left......


----------



## Peterwookie (Dec 14, 2007)

They all have really great colouring you have a really great colection
there beautiful snakes nice one champ do you have any other breads and picks


----------



## bitey (Dec 14, 2007)

Congratulations, it's gorgeous.
Love the last pick.


----------



## Nikki. (Dec 14, 2007)

Awesome Pics !!  i love Adders


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 14, 2007)

stunning photo's mate, wish I had a collection like yours


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 14, 2007)

gold&black... said:


> Wow Sdaji, got to love the adders...... Just too bad I didn't get to see u'r snakes b4 I left......



If I had my way you wouldn't have left in such a hurry!  I'm sure you'll be back, even if it's just to visit 

Thanks guys  Your comments and compliments are appreciated 





































That's all for the round of pictures I took the other day by request  I'm sure you're all Death Addered out by now!


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 14, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> I'm sure you're all Death Addered out by now!



Neveeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrr!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2007)

They are spectacular photos of some magnificent animals, as always. Thanks


----------



## Mangles (Dec 14, 2007)

Great pictures. Just as a matter of interest, what type of camera do you use?


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Dec 14, 2007)

Beautiful Death Adder. Great photography to. Well done.


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah im also interested in what camera?


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks.

I use a cheap, crappy, old camera.


----------



## rexs1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Beautiful Adders you have there Sdaji, and great pics. cheers Rex


----------



## Malley (Dec 14, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I use a cheap, crappy, old camera.



No way! How can you get good shots with a crappy camera? Is there a degree of skill involved in taking good photos?


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 14, 2007)

Malley said:


> No way! How can you get good shots with a crappy camera? Is there a degree of skill involved in taking good photos?



Most people seem to think it's all about the camera.

"Wow, that's a great cabinet you built! You must have _such_ a good screwdriver!"


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 15, 2007)

Nowhere near the quailty pic that Sdaji can produce but I thought I best add to the thread with a PIlbara death adder.


----------



## rexs1 (Dec 15, 2007)

That's a TOP SHELF adder you have there Dave. Are you breeding the Wellsi? cheers Rex


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 15, 2007)

That's not a bad looking snake!


----------



## gold&black... (Dec 15, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> Most people seem to think it's all about the camera.
> 
> "Wow, that's a great cabinet you built! You must have _such_ a good screwdriver!"




Lol..........


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Rex
Unfortunately breeding these as a project has been a bit of a task due to licensing constraints and lack of suitable specimens. As circumstances are finally in our favor, we will be giving it our best shot this year and hopefully if all goes well will have captive bred specimens next season or the at least the following. 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Tojo (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome death adders!Thanks for the pics!


----------



## the old fart (Dec 16, 2007)

Hard to believe those beautiful specimens could be fatal! LOL :shock:


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 4, 2008)

Finally we may have captive bred and captive hatched wellsi available this season.
Due to the standard three month holding period for captive bred reptiles here in W.A on private licence, these critters will only be available to go around August.
If all goes well it looks like we will have Pyrrhus, red morph and the black banded morph of Wellsi available in W.A NSW, and QLD so there could be for many, no export dramas and additional expense. 
Black banded wellsi will not be cheap, $ 3000 a pair
Red morphs $ 1500 a pair
Pyrrhus $ 900 a pair 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 4, 2008)

awesome pics!!


----------



## reptalica (Apr 4, 2008)

Have to be the best pics I have seen so far. Well done. Great "snapping" Sdaji ;-)


----------



## Colhunter (Apr 4, 2008)

*One word Sdaji.............Awesome !!!*
*I jope one day I have enough confidence to enjoy keeping adders.*
*They are magnificent*


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 4, 2008)

wow i never new the holding on to animals for 3 months rule applyed to captive bred animals in WA 

so if my carpets lay this year i have to keep the hatchlings for 3 months? and monitors who are completely indipended when born i got to keep them for 3 months to?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 5, 2008)

Extreme photos Sdaji, love the tail outta mouth shot.


----------



## kabuto (Apr 5, 2008)

Great shots


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Apr 5, 2008)

Woah! Must be a good camera, couldn't posibly be the photographer... Nice shots, wish i had remembered to get a camera like that...


----------



## s_vivo (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome photos esp. the last one with the mouse tail hanging out. I have got so long to wait before I can get my adders, Oh for a cat.......... 
...........5 license. Gotta learn to walk before running I suppose.


----------



## ogg666 (Apr 5, 2008)

Awsome photos and i imagine they're 10 times better in the flesh as photos never give the true justice that is deserved


----------



## Sidonia (Apr 5, 2008)

The second last picture in the first lot you posted is scary.


----------



## ozzieimages (Apr 5, 2008)

*adder*

Hi Sdaji, you have some great shots there, they are a beautiful creature. Love the mouth open shots..

Well done.

Barry
Ozzieimages


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh! Just realised this thread had been bumped up! Thanks guys 

Missy: a friend of mine is a pianist. She plays so incredibly well because she copies her music with such a spectacular photocopier, and it comes out so very crisp and clean.

I've busily taken lots of pictures of Adders over the last few months, if people are interested I can post more, although if you're not addered out after the zillion I posted in several threads last year I'm somewhat shocked!


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, perhaps I should put in a plug while the thread is bumped up...

I have Adder babies...

Babies feeding now and available soon...


----------



## alex_c (Apr 7, 2008)

why wouldnt we want to see more of your fine adders? they are absolutely stunning


----------



## Ella (Apr 7, 2008)

Great pics, beautiful animals. Definitely want to see more!


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 7, 2008)

Sdaji throw up some more pics mate.

And while your at it, throw some up of the new born's!


----------



## LizardLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, Sdaji, I'm sure we'd all love to see the babies...!
Please, please, please!!!


----------



## slither (Apr 8, 2008)

awesome mate thanks for sharing


----------



## adderboy (Apr 8, 2008)

Sdaji - fabulous shots. Barkly and djarra adders, I presume? Just fantastic. Thanks for sharing.

Simon


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 9, 2008)

They were a mix of Djarra, Barkly and Northerns.

Going through pictures takes too long! I need someone to crop and resize them for me  I haven't taken any 'pretty' pictures of the babies, just ugly mug shots. I'll get around to it... sorry for being slack!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 9, 2008)

adders,

posting pics of coastal carpets just doesnt get the same reaction lol


----------



## Jen (Apr 9, 2008)

that shot of the tail hanging out is a winner! awesome looking snakes, lovely colours


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Apr 9, 2008)

amazing stuff!  you've pretty much converted me Sdaji! I used to dislike em but now cant get enough. I'm seeing some of them appear in my future haha  would love to see more pics, i think were all stil in awe of you snakes....and photography skills


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks guys  I appreciate the feedback, particularly which ones you like and dislike 

These pictures are old, if they are being enjoyed someone should bump up the other adder picture threads I made last year. I think the "Why would anyone be enough of a stupid pathetic moron to keep Death Adders?" thread had the most in it, although it might have been locked. Perhaps someone less lazy than myself can post a link here


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 9, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> If I had my way you wouldn't have left in such a hurry!  I'm sure you'll be back, even if it's just to visit ) Quote.....
> 
> Lol Sdaji, didn't realize this thread was still on. Though I'm a lil worried abt the rude comment's that might follow, I couldn't resist but reply to this thread..... Those pic's are brilliant and have to love the adders..... Do come over to India and I would b more than happy to show u my viper collection... U'd definitely b one of those few people I know who would appreciate a good ven.... Oh by the way, have sent u a pm and please do reply to that..... cheers
> 
> G/B.....


----------



## thals (Apr 9, 2008)

Ooh death adders  Would love to know if anyone breeds the scaleless form, I am absolutely in awe of those animals!!

Here's a link to a pic of one off Reedy's Reptiles:

http://www.reedysreptiles.com/fullsize/Scale-less 800.jpg


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 9, 2008)

Okay, I am going to have to be a sook and just point you to old pictures. I'm just not going to get around to cropping and resizing pictures soon enough, sorry! This thread had a heap of them, go look 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ain-why-anyone-would-want-a-death-adder-68332

As for the baby pictures... okay, I've done a small number, but I've deliberately chosen crap ones as I want to use the good ones elsewhere. The babies are growing astoundingly quickly!


----------



## excitedbeginner (Apr 9, 2008)

They would be the best feeding photos I have ever seen. Well done.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 9, 2008)

excited: thanks  I'm glad you enjoyed them  Hopefully you'll like the ones I plan to publish even more 

gold and black: I found it amusing to see this thread resurrected too! :lol: The other one (link in my previous post) was better, but for some reason the APS security guards decided to lock it :lol:

I'll have the popcorn ready in case we get some of the rude comments you're concerned about


----------

